# Exporting EXIF/IPTC data to other programs



## Bill Plunkett (Jan 20, 2017)

Hope in in the right section.  I have explored this on XOJO and FileMaker forums without success but here's what I want to do.  (I'm an old, emphasis on old, programmer)

I want to track stock licenses and print sales of the images I market (about a third of my catalog).  I DO NOT want to have to enter a record into the database manually for these images but want to build the information from the data already in the LR Catalog - specifically filename, title, description, keywords, data taken, etc.

I have kinda hacked the LR catalog enough to be able to pull most info with any program that can read SQLite but the catalog is a normalization nightmare - the hardest thing to decipher I have ever seen.  So, is there a plug-in or any other way I can extract this information and put it into another database?

Thanks folks,
Bill Plunkett


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2017)

Can't your other database read XMP? If so, then 'Save Metadata to Files' is all you need.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 20, 2017)

I use the ListView and Lr Transporter plug-ins all the time to automate the transfer of data from Lr to other apps.


----------

